# Skip the Gifts!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*

Stop the Gifting of Live Animals for Easter...

​
Every Spring hundreds of pets such as birds, rabbits, hamsters, chicks, and more, are abandoned by families who tire of them after the thrill of Easter Sunday is over. Please help NUBS (Home) to spread the word to "skip the gift" of pets as Easter presents.

By posting the hashtags ‪#‎skipthegift‬ and ‪#‎Easter‬ into your newsfeed on Sunday, March 29 between 4:00 - 8:00pm CST, along with your message about why animals shouldn't be used as gifts, you can join with hundreds of others to get the word out to thousands, and maybe even millions, of Facebook users. 

​*


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Excellent post, Deb! This is a very important issue for all holidays.

Spanish children with a strong connection to a village are accustomed to getting a baby chick on Easter, which then grows into a meal eventually. It breaks my little heart, but even my husband talks about his baby chicks that he took care of as a child and that grew into chickens that fed the family (his grandparents still lived in the village). I won't be practicing that tradition with my own children - whenever they arrive! But I wanted to share another culture's take on Easter bird gifts.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

This is indeed a good reminder!
Here in my country we don't have the habit of offering live animals for Easter.
We offer chocolate eggs, sugar coated almonds and the traditional Easter cakes called "Folar".


----------



## Katkin (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes I agree, good post. Here pet shops put on petting days over easter and sell off lots of bunnies and guinea pigs, it's terrible to see the adoption area full of these little critters by the summer holidays  

I remember growing up one Easter we had baby chicks (chickens) one year for Easter, it was magical. But my dad had already set the chicken shed up ready and was waiting for Easter and did all the looking after, very different.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*:iagree: Good post, Deb!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Great post, Deb! It's quite sad when animals who need a forever home are abandoned after Easter  
This is a great way to raise awareness! 
Thank you for posting this


----------



## AlterEgon (Mar 18, 2015)

My family never gave live animals as gifts, but then again we've always been taking in gifts that turned out to be unwanted. We've had an extremely good year this year - we had some boarders after Christmas, but they all got beautiful forever homes within less than ten days. I think (hope) people are finally starting to get aware that this is a problem and adjust their behaviour accordigly. I think bunnies are more typical for Easter here than birds, so it's probably going to be my mom and sister who will be busy by the time the teeny tiny cute fluffy baby bunnies grow into slightly larger and marginally less cute and fluffy adults.
Our local pet shops have stopped selling animals around the holiday, by the way, with a poster put up to explain why (I assume that, too, has contributed to the drop in abandoned gifts so far this year.)


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Excellent post, Deb! This is a very important subject. It really makes me so sad when animals who need a loving home are abandoned after Easter.. People should think before buying a pet if it is not the right one they shouldn't buy...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's time to post NOW!!

Please type #SkipTheGift and #Easter into a post on YOUR
Facebook Timeline if you have have a FaceBook Account.

Every Spring hundreds of pets such as birds, rabbits, hamsters, chicks, and more, 
are abandoned by families who tire of them after the thrill of 
Easter Sunday is over.

Post #SkipTheGift and #Easter on YOUR Facebook Page between 4 and 8 PM Central Daylight Savings Time


Picture shared by Susan Hustworth​*


----------

